# Help with submersible pump and 12v ext plug



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi guys we are new to the world of caravaning and up to now we love it.

We have recently purchased an Peugeot Avantgarde Compass 140 and for love nor money we cannot work out what type of 12v external plug we require for an submersible pump!

I have include a couple of piccies so someone may be able to tell us what we need?

Unfortunately the flap is missing off the housing to the socket

Thanks guys

Peter and Nicky


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

That socket is for what is know as a "Hella" plug. Used extensively on the continent and by commercial vehicles. Just do a search on Ebay for "Hella plug".


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Gaspode

Just had a look at a Hella Plug on ebay and I am not convinced this would fit!

Have a look at the first piccie again and there appears to be 2 small bars inside the hole 8O 

I am a bit confused to be hones.

Peter


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Get one here.
http://www.roadking.co.uk/products.asp?partno=PLUG274539
Use one with a submersable pump on my Autoquest,
Clive


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Its a spring clip clamps on the front of the Hella plug.
Bit like a Bayonet fixing, the outside of the socket is the earth.
Clive


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

SwoopnNick said:


> Hi Gaspode
> 
> Just had a look at a Hella Plug on ebay and I am not convinced this would fit!
> 
> ...


It's a Hella socket, no doubt about it. The "small bars" are rolled copper contacts that grip the end of the plug.
They're very good plugs/sockets, much better than our standard gigar lighter type of socket. Looks like yours is a bit corroded though, you need something to protect it when out of use.


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks so much guys for your help, its been driving us mad.

I agree about the socket being corroded but the flap cover is missing and dont know if we can get a new flap  

Peter


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

SwoopnNick said:


> Thanks so much guys for your help, its been driving us mad.
> 
> I agree about the socket being corroded but the flap cover is missing and dont know if we can get a new flap
> 
> Peter


As a short term solution, cut a piece of plastic the right size and use a bit of gaffer/duct tape to secure. Will at least keep the water out. Keep a roll of tape in the van and repeat after use until you can source a proper replacement.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Mines been broke for years, lousy housing design.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Not that it's a great deal of use to you, but your 140 should have come with a submersible pump to fit. If you bought from a dealer ask them where it's gone.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I use an aquaroll to transport the water and the pump transfers to the inboard Tank takes about 70 litres,I keep it in the locker, maybe its there, you can buy them on line though if need be, most Caravan/Motorhome websites would carry them, watch what you pay mind you, they do tend to come with a variable price.Outdoor bits should have one if need be..


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> Not that it's a great deal of use to you, but your 140 should have come with a submersible pump to fit. If you bought from a dealer ask them where it's gone.


Thanks Rosbotham

We bought it off a guy who did not even know what the plug was for, but thanks for the advice.

Peter


----------

